# Outdoor Grill 312Bh



## jumper-girl (Jun 2, 2015)

our outback312bh had the outdoor kitchen with the attached gas grill. For a while the grill worked great but suddenly stopped working. Is there a way to prime or clear that gas line to try to get it working again. Thanks!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jumper-girl said:


> our outback312bh had the outdoor kitchen with the attached gas grill. For a while the grill worked great but suddenly stopped working. Is there a way to prime or clear that gas line to try to get it working again. Thanks!!


is the cutoff valve fully open? It is next to the quick connection.


----------



## jumper-girl (Jun 2, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> our outback312bh had the outdoor kitchen with the attached gas grill. For a while the grill worked great but suddenly stopped working. Is there a way to prime or clear that gas line to try to get it working again. Thanks!!


is the cutoff valve fully open? It is next to the quick connection.
[/quote]
Yes the valve is open. Not sure if there's a way to clear the line?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the stove (inside) working? if so, let it burn for about a minute to ensure the lines are fully primed.

Have you tried removing the outside stove hose from the valve and connecting again? Perhaps it is not fully seated.


----------



## jumper-girl (Jun 2, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is the stove (inside) working? if so, let it burn for about a minute to ensure the lines are fully primed.
> 
> Have you tried removing the outside stove hose from the valve and connecting again? Perhaps it is not fully seated.


I will try both of those things today thank you so much!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

On my 312, if I let it sit all winter with the propane tanks off, it takes a while to purge all of the air out of the lines. I start with the stove inside and use a lighter stick instead of the stove igniter and hold it there while the air purges out. When it lights, let it burn for 15 seconds or so and then shut it off. It may take 30-45 seconds. I then go to the outdoor kitchen and do the same with the 2 burner stove out there. Again it may take 30+ seconds to push the air out. Then go to the grill and do the same. If you turn the grill on and you can hear the gas but it won't light, just be patient. The propane has to completely purge the lines and be pushing pure propane before the burner will light. I use the lighter stick during this because you can keep it lit the whole time and will keep gas from building up so you dont get a "flash" when it does light.


----------

